# Starwind 22 or 223 Info



## CaribBlue (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi, Just joined and am anticipating purchasing another sailboat SOON. Have been without for a couple years. Problem is my slip currently, and in the near future has no water at low tide, only mud.

I am looking closely at a Starwind 22 and have looked at the Catalina 22s. Both seem to have their centerboards when up, still extend 8-12 inches below the hull. 

Does anyone have experience beaching either the Starwind or the Catalina 22s on sand, or mud? Are there any problems with the weight of the boat on the centerboard and its pin?

I see that the Starwind 223 was improved with a keel that completely houses the centerboard. Would this be a requirement if I want to keep my boat in the mud at low water?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Summer is here!


----------



## Dennis DeLena (Jun 1, 2020)

looking for advice on repairing centerboard on a starwind 223


----------

